# The Story of my life -- job hunting, not fun



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So I have two jobs - but I dont make enough (who does right?) and my goal is to move out soon so I need a better paying job! its possible I just need to give up some stuff which is ok but im struggling with it.

see Im spoiled. I can take off basically whenever I want because we all get along and I just switch shifts. I work only 15 from home at one job and 30 min to the other. I work Tuesday through Saturday - combining both jobs. But soon it will be just Wednesday through Saturday. 

The problem is I want more hours at my salon job but they dont have hours to give me. And I only get paid hourly minimum wage so 7.25/h 19 hours a week isnt much. Yes I get tips but I work at SuperCuts - not big dollar. 

SO I started to apply to places last week and today I found craigslist! some how I never saw these listings before but I called places and even went on an interview today. But the place is like 40 min from my house and my dad doesnt like the area its in. :-/ I keep calling places and they either arent hiring or want me to have a book. And I just cant do that coming from SuperCuts (to be hired i had to sign something saying I wouldn't take clients with me - such BS! grr but I wanted the job)

So tonight I happened across two more listings no following needed! YAY. One is 50 min from my house but closer to where I want to live eventually - thats a plus. And the other is north of me (I want to move south) but it may just be a step up and of course its in a better area so Dad will be happy. 

Going to be making more phone calls and dropping off more resumes. I have so many applications and resumes and calls out there I cant keep them straight. 

I know the right job will just feel right so Im praying (probably not as committedly as I should be but God knows my heart)

Sorry to ramble its just been consuming me UGH :GAAH:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Aw, Sweetie, follow your heart. Life is not easy, but your faith will guide you in the right direction. Go for your dreams! OKAY?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I know how you feel, or almost anyways. I've been on the job hunt for a long time now to. Had a good one, then messed it up...I've put in so many applications that i've lost count over the years. With things so expensive anymore it is hard to even aford to live on your own, unless you have a roomate or significant other. But even then it can be hard. They are talking about having quite a bit of down time at my dad's job here pretty soon. Everyone tells me to go back to school-but I dont know what degree i'd want to earn, already earned one and haven't been able to find a job to use it very much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with you Stacey, I think when the right job comes along your going to know it  And I hope it works out for you! Moving out is such a HUGE step, and in this economy it's hard to do.
My husband has just gone through the job hunt thing and it's killer right now. He had to settle for a job making 1/2 of what he was making, and yeah, it hurts, BIG TIME. 
I haven't worked in 4 years <stay at home mom>, but now I want to get back in the game. But have to figure out how I can do it without all my paycheck going to a babysitter. It would be nice if just once, something in life reguarding finances was easy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well Im 25 so its not like I am trying to leave on a whim I want to do it right so I dont have to come running back to mom and dad.

I have never left home ever so I really need this. Im not saying Im leaving tomorrow but I need to start being able to save more. Ihae some savings but it wouldnt take long for it to be gone at this point. 

SO the goal is - better job so I can save more so that when the opportunity comes I can move out and buy a house. Yes I know its a big step, yes I know its expensive (NJ was named the #1 most expensive state to live in) and I do plan to have a roommate because I dont want to live alone. 

This isnt going to be a rash decision. Im such a logical thinker and I really will plan and have my dad work finances with me. Im a huge budgeter. I have spread sheets and such to manage my money. I dont carry a balance on my credit cards so I have no debt. 

Anyway -- today is a new day, hoping for it to be a good one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying... that it all will work out ....and you get the job... that you are seeking and be very happy ...... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the one salon down the street offered me a job. Im going to pray about it, the owner is so nice but the girls were rude and lied to me on the phone. I told the owner what they told me and he was livid at them. So anyway I told him I wasnt sure i was ready to work with such hostility towards the new girl. And he understood but he really wants me. So anyway Im going to pray about it and see if I can have a meeting with him to talk about it more. I want this to work out I REALLY do! I have wanted to work at this place and its 4-8pm Tuesday through Friday and all day Saturday. Which is what I want! Its like a God send but I want to be sure I am not putting myself into a work environment I cant stand and am miserable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck...... ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well Im DONE!

turn down more times then I can count its just not worth it. 

I wont work Sundays, I wont work more then 30 min away (not worth it due to gas prices and my truck's mpg) but everything else is open. But everyone wants me to have a following or the places that just dont care arent worth working at due to lack of clients or the desire to work on the stylist part. I cant be a one manned ship. 

I cant take the rejection much longer so I am just laying low and thanking God for the jobs i do have.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The right one will come along, I know it sucks at this point but from what you have said, you have 2 jobs that still provide. Take a break and search again later. Stand your ground, you know what you want and don't give in unless you absolutely have no other choice...even if the pay is more than what you get now.

I'm lucky enough to work 5 miles from home with decent pay and since my DH lost his job priorities had to be "reworked"...I work anywhere from 5-7 days a week, I don't get weekends off unless requested a month in advance and sometimes have to work 10-12 days in a row before I get a day off. I've done it for over 10 years and have adjusted to the crazy scheduling. If I had to search for another job, I honestly don't think I'd know how to do it.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

have patience & everything will work out just fine. I probably wouldn't suggest taking that job with the snooty girls--getting along with your co-workers is a huge part of how you will feel about going to work each day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that job is a no go for other reasons too.

Well right after posting this I got a call from my boss asking to meet with me. I said I could be there in 30 min and she said "its good" so I felt better but wasnt sure still.

Find out she contacted the salon owner and was like "I cant loose Stacey you have to do something to make her stay" the owner met with her and suggested an idea for pay for me. And she wanted to run it by me. 

it sounds good I just need to be sure it really will work in the end (I have a weird pay commission rate and its hard to explain. But my hour rate is based on an average of my service sales for 2 weeks. So one bad day could ruin any good days I have. It happens all the time. SO he is now saying he will pay me per day. No averaging out.  )

So after my job here at the church I am going to sit down and do calculations to make sure this is better and which I belive it is but I can concentrate on it right now.

What a turn of events from him not wanting ot pay me more at all! So it must mean he values me to some extent :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See that Stacey....you are wanted very much......great news..... :thumb: .. sounds like things are turning around for you....hang in there.... ray: :hug:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Good news! Sounds like they don't want to lose you - keep us posted on how it works out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dad thinks i accepted to fast -- but Im not the bargaining type. 

oh well, Im still not going to work there for the rest of my life, and keeping my eyes open for a better opportunity just not going to break my back to make it happen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keeping your eyes open... is the way to go..... :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stacey...I will tell you what my mom always told me and I now tell my kidos......everything happens for a reason and works out the way it should...listen to your inner self (which I believe is God trying to lead us) and go with your gut!

Hang in there and pray boldly for what you want! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

cdtrum said:


> Stacey...I will tell you what my mom always told me and I now tell my kidos......everything happens for a reason and works out the way it should...listen to your inner self (which I believe is God trying to lead us) and go with your gut!
> 
> Hang in there and pray boldly for what you want! :wink:


*AMEN!!* :hi5:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Ever think of trying for job out of your league? I applied for a court house records clerk position at $13.25/hour a few years ago & actually got the job. I've never been to college--(took one of those on-line college courses that you do at your own pace through Penn Foster for Wildlife/Forestry Conservation), so I really never expected to get the position. It was only temporary for 9 months & if they weren't having budget cuts at the time they would have loved to keep me...anyhow, I had an excellent new reference. Then I tried for a job position at the Hospital--& got it as a supply assistant & starting in january I will train for sterile decontamination which is another nice big pay jump!! I thought I'd never be able to find a job that pays over minimum wage but everything always works out & I couldn't be happier!!! I am thankful everyday for the opportunity that I have been given & I try to go above & beyond at work to show how thankful I am! 
Sometimes you just have to put yourself out there & take a chance. You never know til you try. I went into the interviews telling them that I am a hard worker willing to take on new tasks. They went over the tasks & I said the jobs definately sound like something I can do. I came out of the interviews actually thinking that I probably came across as sounding too cocky--but apparently they all liked the confidence that I showed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I could but I am just 3 years with my license and I need to keep doing what I am doing to get better at it. If I stop now then I wont ever get back in and know the latest styles and etc. Need the experience now.

Its funny you brought this up again. Today the owner of the salon near me called and asked kind of why I hadnt contacted him back. I explain what happened when I walked in after talking to him on the phone. I explained why I wouldnt be accepting the position. (no class, no team work, no work ethic, not professional etc etc) and then I suggested to him that he needed to get a manager to whip them into shape so that they would work just as hard when he wasnt around as when he is. and as the call ended he said "well I understand and dont give up, you never know I may just be calling you for that manager position" I told him "well I am always looking for opportunities to advance in my career and you have my number, call me if that position becomes available" 

Hey you never know right


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders. Keep up the faith that the right situation will come around.


----------

